# Requerimientos minimos para gentoo

## el_miki

Hola wenas, alguien me puede decir cuales son los requerimientos mínimos del Gentoo?

GRACIAS.

----------

## elsdello

buenas,

mira los requisitos minimos de gentoo es muy facil saberlos, simplemente tienes que ir a la web de gentoo

http://www.gentoo.org

luego veras un lugar donde pone docs 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml

supongo que te habras dado cuenta que la documentacion en principio esta en ingles, per si miras un poquito veras que pone spanish le das click

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/

ahora vas a Recursos relacionados con la instalación

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/?catid=install

luego Manual Gentoo -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

aqui puedes elegir la que quieras pero yo te recomiendo la que pone Última versión, una página por capítulo, perfecto para ver en línea

le haces click a l'arquitectura de tu ordenador, yo en el ejemplo considero que es x86 llevandote al la siguiente web.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

alli veras que hay un indice en el tema 2 Escoger el medio de instalación adecuado veras que hay lo que buscas.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2

esto son los requisitios minimos para poder instalarla perfectamente, los requisitos una vez la tengas instalada depende de lo que instales, si usaras solo consola porque sera un servidor.

Si usaras el kde con el xgl (escritorio 3d) o el kde sin el xgl (sin 3d) o el gnome (otro escritorio) o algun gestor ligero de ventanas como fluxbox.

espero haberte sido de ayuda.

cuidate.

----------

## demostenes

1.-  Un ordenador, computadora, ... como quieras llamarlo, 

y no menos importante:

2.-  Muchas ganas de aprender cosas relacionadas con tu sistema.

Lo demás es accesorio (paciencia y buenos alimentos  ¿o es al revés, son los puntos 1 y 2 los accesorios? ).     :Twisted Evil: 

Saludos cordiales.

Demóstenes.

----------

## i92guboj

En caso de que te refieras a requerimientos hardware, el equipo mínimo teórico es un 386 (suponiendo que tu arquitectura sea x86, porque Gentoo como muchos otros *nixes corre bajo muchas arquitecturas distintas). Por supuesto, un 386 no es lo aconsejable, ya que los tiempos de compilación serían muy largos. Aunque siempre es posible compilarlo en una máquina más potente e instalarlo luego ahí.

Lo más realista es tener al menos un PII o K6, aunque los tiempos de compilación en estas máquinas también serán largos si se quiere usar algo muy pesado como KDE. Un ambiente ligero estilo Fluxbox o lo que tu prefieras sería más adecuado.

Por lo demás, hay pocos requisitos obligatorios.

No es necesario conocer UNIX y Linux a fondo, aunque un conociemiento básico siempre viene bien. Conozco a gente que lo ha instalado sin tener ni idea de Linux, y ahora manejan a un nivel bastante bueno Linux en general. Desde luego es una experiencia de aprendizaje, y requiere paciencia y ganas de aprender.

Aparte de eso, tan solo coge cualquier livecd de Linux que soporte tu hardware, o al menos tu controladora de discos, y que sea capaza de levantar tu red, da igual el Linux que sea. Arranca desde él, y comienza a seguir los pasos en el Handbook que te han posteado más arriba. Con eso y paciencia, podrás instalarlo. Si tienes problemas, pregunta en el foro o las listas de correo, lo que te sea más cómodo.

----------

## el_miki

GRacias a todos.

Es que tengo un pc pentium II a 400 con 768 MB de RAM

----------

## elsdello

buenas,

con las caracteristicas estas que anuncias, quiza tardes un poco en instalarlo todo, ya que la maquina no es muy nueva,

pero como te dijeron muy bien arriba, con paciencia i tiempo lo vas a conseguir.

Por si te sirve de consuelo yo he empezado a instalarlo en un PII a 300Mhz 128 de RAM, disco duro de 40GB, targeta voodoo banshe 16megas.

Mi consejo es que pongas fluxbox o algun otro servidor grafico ligero, como podria ser xfce que dicen que es bastante ligero tambien, aunque no lo he provado yo.

mucha suerte.

----------

## i92guboj

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> GRacias a todos.
> 
> Es que tengo un pc pentium II a 400 con 768 MB de RAM

 

De memoria vas bien, de cpu regular.

Si tienes más máquinas en la misma red, podrías usar distcc para las compilaciones repartiendo la carga, lo cual sería un alivio para tu PII. Si no, aún podrás hacerlo, aunque, no te engaño, será lento. Si no tienes prisa, desde luego no hay problema. Por supuesto, también tienes la alternativa de compilar los paquetes más grandes en otro Gentoo, que esté en una máquina más potente. Solo asegúrate de compilarlos con el -march correspondiente.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Con 768 Mb de ram, podrías Compilar en la ram para ganar tiempo.

En este momento, estoy escribiendo desde opera 9.2 corriendo sobre XFCE4.4 en un AMD K6-II de 450Mhz con 128Mb de ram, por si sirve el dato.

No es gran cosa si estás acostumbrado a usarlo sobre mejor hardware pero va... Despacito pero va.

Tengo un webserver tambien con gentoo, pero si entorno gráfico, que tira desde un pentium II de 350 con 64Mb. Ese si, para la poca carga que tiene, va de lujo.

Saludos!

----------

## demostenes

De cualquiera de las formas siempre tienes la posibilidad de instalar desde un stage3:

http://ftp.caliu.info/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/stage3-i686-2006.1.tar.bz2

por poner un ejemplo. 

¡ y ahorrarte unas horas la primera vez!

 :Very Happy: 

Saludos cordiales.

Demóstenes

----------

## i92guboj

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> De cualquiera de las formas siempre tienes la posibilidad de instalar desde un stage3:
> 
> 

 

Yo no diría "la posibilidad", ya que es "el método". El único soportado y oficial. Cualquier otra cosa es si es "una posibilidad". 

Yo creo que no vale la pena nunca compilar desde stage1 (a no ser para crear tu propio stage personalizado o como punto de partida para otra distro), pero en este caso, menos aún, porque fallará una vez, fallará dos, fallará tres, y el chaval cogerá e instalará una ubuntu o algo similar. Con un PII, hay que tener muchas ganas de esperar y recompilar para jugársela con un stage1/2.

----------

## demostenes

Tiene vuesa merced razón 6thpink, eso es lo que quise decir; quise enfatizar tanto lo de usar el stage3 que me quedé corto y no ví más allá. Gracias por la corrección.

 :Wink: 

Saludos cordiales.

Demóstenes.

----------

## elsdello

Buenas, 

se me ocurrieron varias cosas que le puedes venir bien a nuestro amigo el del pentium II a 400 768 de RAM.

1 - ccache

Mirate la documentacion de como instalar el ccache que es una cache de compilación intermedia, entendi yo, que hace que las compilaciones sean bastante más rapidas. (no se si manias mias pero a mi me parece que va más rapido con ccache instalado)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3

2 - distcc

El distcc es para compartir la compilación que tu estas haciendo con otra maquina que este en la red, por tanto si tu estas compilando el kde i tienes por ahi tu flamente ordenador con doble nucleo o un Pentium 4 o cualquier ordenador que uses, puedes aprovecharlo para que te ayude a compilar los paquetes, asi el trabajo más duro lo puedes mandar hacer al ordenador grandote i dejar que el pentium II vaya haciendo poco a poco.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3

3 - Parallel fetch

En el mismo link de arriba http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=3 te cuenta que puedes usar el Parallel fetch.

Que simplemente lo que hace es bajarse el paquete siguiente que tiene que instalar mientras esta compilando el actual, eso claro agiliza la instalación de los paquetes en question.

4 - Otro pc

En este punto no me refiero en que cojas i te compres otro ordenador, si no mas bien que aproveches otro ordenador que tengas más potente, si no estoy equivocado, que si lo estoy podeis criticar, constructivamente por favor.

Al gentoo ser tant personalizable puedes coger el disco duro del Pentium 2, montarlo en otro ordenador, i tu en la variable CFLAGS del fichero /etc/make.conf le pones -march=pentium2 asi el gcc te compilara todo optimizado para pentium2.

Luego sigues con la instalación i cuando empiezas a compilar el kernel has de tener en cuenta que estas compilando el kernel para tu pentium 2, asi que seria una buena idea en tu pentium 2 hacerle un lspci para ver que hardware tienes.

Compilas tu kernel con el hardware que es compatible con el pentium 2, compilas el kernel los modulos, i sigues la instalación poniendo grub i todo lo que quieras.

Luego simplemente con todo el software inicial instalado lo montas en tu pentium 2, terminas de configurar lo que no pudiste configurar como pudo ser el xorg ya que no disponias de la grafica fisica, i luego solo tienes que preocuparte para actualizar el sistema cada dia para no tener muchos paquetes a bajar.

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

I lo dejas funcionar.

Yo en principio la instalación de mi pentium II servidor tengo pensado hacerla por este sistema.

Espero que haya sido de ayuda.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> GRacias a todos.
> 
> Es que tengo un pc pentium II a 400 con 768 MB de RAM

 

Sobretodo, si te suena a chino algo (o todo esto), no te desesperes. Recuerda que estÃ¡s ante una de las mÃ¡s grandes distribuciones LÃ­nux que jamÃ¡s ha existido. He probado decenas de distribuciones que te venden la moto con screenshots alucinantes y al final siempre llegas a la misma conclusiÃ³n:

"Con gentoo tendrÃ© lo mismo y mejor y nunca me quedarÃ© en paÃ±ales ante el peligro"

Y es que con dos dias de instalaciÃ³n aprenderas mÃ¡s que con 6 meses en otra distribuciÃ³n facilona. AdemÃ¡s te sentirÃ¡s realizado construyendo tu propio sistema sabiendo que estas haciendo en cada momento.

Con seguridad te digo que vale la pena que tengas ese Pentium II una o dos semanas compilando o a mitad de camino para conseguir tu meta.

Me atreveria a decir que podrias llegar a hacer funcionar bien un escritorio pesado como kde o gnome si te lo propones. Eso sÃ­, no te flipes intentando poner beryl, lo que es poder, podrÃ¡s, pero no es muy aconsejable.

Sobretodo con problemas o dudas mira te el handbook que esta de maravilla. SI aÃºn asÃ­ algo no lo tienes claro pregunta en este foro que te ayudaremos con gusto a resolverlo.

Un consejo... evita usar genkernel (a menos que tengas una enorme prisa para acabar tu entorno linux sin depender del livecd)

----------

## sefirotsama

Por cierto, tengo un colega con un portartil pentium 3 (creo) pero solo con 32MB de RAM, como lo veis?

De Disco duro 1,2 GB (poca swap le quedara).

----------

## i92guboj

Pues complicado, lo veo complicado. Yo me olvidaría de historias y usaría una distro binaria y menos hambrienta. Aunque... se me hace raro un pIII con 32 megas. 

Hay muchas distros minis por ahí.

----------

## sefirotsama

La damn small le iva... y la vector linux.

Ni ubuntu ni xorras.

No estoy seguro si era 32mb de ram o 64... pero en fin que era poca cosa como para ponerse a compilar.

Una distribucion binaria seria windows98 o 3.11?

[...]

 :Idea:   :Mr. Green:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDITO:

xD

----------

## Noss

Joder parece arte de magia, iba a mirar como hacer un cluster y me he encontrado que en este post se habla de disctcc. A ver si me entero bien de como va y lo hago rular, sería un pasote compilar con los dos core 2 duo que tengo... Espero que llegue a una mejora en velocidad mínima de un 80%. Se que este método solo me va a servir para acelerar la compilación y no el resto de aplicaciones como haría un cluster, pero en realidad es lo que quería acelerar, lo demás va bien....

un saludo ya contaré si me va bien el invento

Una duda, creeis que si en vez de una intranet el otro pc, o los otros pc's, están a x kilómetros se sigue consiguiendo mejora con distcc? Por lógica en paquetes o volúmenes muy grandes supongo que sí, porque aunque el ancho de banda de la adsl sea pequeño, se sigue ganando tiempo en compilación que es más lento... Será cuestión de hacer pruebas de todos tipos. Que bien algo de entretenimiento

----------

## sefirotsama

@Noss Eso depende si el tiempo de descarga es superior/inferior al tiempo de envio de la parte precompilada. SI has de emerger todo el sistema, si te sale a cuenta. Si has de emerger (yo que sÃ©) el beryl... pues no.

Pero si tienes una intranet o red de ordenadores (50 o 60) pues sÃ­ que sale a cuenta.

Mi portatil C2Duo solo ha llegado una vez hasta el 100% (ayer) Jugando al Unreal Tournament mientras hacia un emerge --deep --update --newuse world.

xDDD

Entre eso y algunas chorradas como escuchar la radio tardÃ³ 5 horitas (bueno, por la tarde llevaba ya hechas 2 asÃ­ que el total serian 7).

Enga un saludete

----------

## elsdello

Lo del cluster lo tienes en la documentación, lo ley un dia de aburrimiento en el curro.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/hpc-howto.xml

espero que te sirva, y comenta que tal te ha ido, aunque sea por mensaje privado  :Very Happy: .

cuidate.

I'm a friki

----------

